

Ask HN: Can I interview you about life at a startup? - anthropologist

Hi HN,<p>I am a Dutch student from Amsterdam currently in the Bay Area to conduct my master research. Since I can remember I have always been interested in tech. I am focusing on the value of social capital in entrepreneurship. The Bay Area seemed like the best place to go :)<p>My research focus is narrowed down on startups that have less than 10 people working for them. I have been a HN reader for some time and I figured this is a good place to ask if there are some people that might be interested in talking about their experiences. This can be over a cup of coffee or some Dutch cuisine :)
I am currently in the Bay Area, and will be for some time!<p>All the best,<p>Jim<p>Jim.vandeVen1@student.uva.nl
======
ayers
You might also find some useful information on Mixergy. Andrew Warner
interviews startup founders and there is a vast collection of interviews to
watch.

<http://mixergy.com/>

------
fduran
You probably know about these but just in case you could also use the books
"Founders at Work" and "Startups Open Sourced".

~~~
anthropologist
Thanks for the tip, fduran, that looks good!

